# Dover



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

France says it is ‘not responsible for Brexit’ amid row over Dover travel chaos – as it happened


French transport minister hits back at Liz Truss’s suggestion that France needed to fix the ‘avoidable and unacceptable’ situation




www.theguardian.com





it’s not just the head of the Port of Dover, a Union and a French MP saying the extra checks, and therefore the tailbacks, are due to brexit. We all know that. In UK’s pre-EU days, holiday time tailbacks at Dover’s ferry port were part of the adventure. That’s life out of the EU.


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Why go through Dover?"other ports are available"


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Prior to Brexit it would take 30 secs(if unlucky) to get through French Passport control now a car load can take 5 minutes
It is solely down to Brexit


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

How dare France control its borders!


Crabtree said:


> Why go through Dover?"other ports are available"


This^^ I had two families arrive from the UK today, they used Portsmouth to Cherbourg and reported no delays.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

At the end of the item there is a UK politician who says that the UK needs to invest in course ads and facilities for trucks on their side of the border in Kent' of course the link is a live report so it has probably been updated since posted.

Then again France is in peak holiday season and this weekend is the croisé chassé, so even when tourists aarrive from the UK they are going to find themselves in traffic jams somehere. Indeed that will happen to all holiday makers traveling in France by car this weekend, simply because of the way summer holidays are organized in France.

Tough


----------

